# Solved: Browser Crash on webcam "Allow flash player settings"



## nillzhillz (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok so my webcam works fine for local applications such as skype. But say I wanted to use something like stickcam or chatroulette or play a web cam game online. So i go to these sites and you get that little flash popup that says "allow flash settings" and you can allow or deny. whenever i click allow It immediately crashes the browser im using. Ive tried chrome, IE, and firefox all crash. IE and Chrome say theres a problem with the plugin shockwave flash. I have installed and re-installed Shockwave flash, Flash player numerous times. Both are the most current versions. I have Installed and reinstalled webcam software and drivers for my built in HP webcam. Im so incrediblely frustrated it is insane! I think that ive had this problem from day one if that means anything. Ive also installed directX too.


----------



## selonder (Apr 20, 2010)

I have the same problem...Have no idea what to do...I've tried almost everything...I think it happens since I've tried to instal USB TV tuner, but maybe it's not the reason..


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't have a webcam and so have no personal knowledge about their use.

However, there are a couple of things you could check out. The first is the online Flash Settings Manager which you can access here; http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html read the instructions carefully before you make any changes (unless you want the World to have free access to your webcam and microphone!).

Secondly, if you have uninstalled the Flash plugins from your browsers (as opposed to Shockwave Flash which is different software) if you didn't use the uninstaller from the Adobe website, your current installation could be corrupted. Have a look here;http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/191/tn_19166.html (I assume that you are aware that there are different versions of the plugin for IE and the other, non Active X, browsers?)


----------



## nillzhillz (Apr 20, 2010)

hmm this is a new Idea. Ill try it out. As far as I can tell there ARE different versions of plugins for different browsers. Right now im doing a "proper" uninstall. although seeing as how i cannot get this to work on any browser is it possible it might be a hardware issue?


----------



## nillzhillz (Apr 20, 2010)

Because...I can see flash content, play flash games etc etc? just not "allow" flash settings to acess my mic and camera


----------



## nillzhillz (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry to post a bunch of things here but problem solved! thank you much! I right clicked settings on the flash box, and the looked under the webcam icon. There my video input was set to Analog capture, instead of my webcam! aghhhh haha. thanks for the help


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, however accidentally, it's good to know I may have helped!

There should be a 'Solved' box in your first post for you to mark this as closed.


----------

